# Tip #546-3b



## Aces-High (Mar 27, 2018)

Make sure you finger is out of the way just in case the bar on your tail stock decides not to stop and ends up catching the tip of you finger between it and the base of your tail stock.  3 holes melted in the back of the fingernail to release pressure.


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## Super Dave (Mar 27, 2018)

Ouch !


----------



## turncrazy43 (Mar 28, 2018)

That Smarts!


----------



## tomtedesco (Mar 28, 2018)

Glad that is all that happened, get well.:biggrin:


----------



## Gary H (Feb 23, 2019)

Hurts, doesn't it. I thought I was the only one to cop that (just two weeks ago). A sudden burst of strength (don't know where THAT came from) saw the lever shoot all the way down until my finger stopped it. Have tightened the cam lock a bit more AND resolved to keep my finger out of the way just in case.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm so sorry!


----------

